# How much is a Blue indian ring neck worth?



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys/gals,
Got a mate who is thinking of getting rid of it and wants to know what they are worth....
Cheers, Daniel


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

aww i'd love 2 get a ringneck


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 4, 2008)

bout 50bucks in pet shops and thats 4 a real nice looking young one ..


----------



## melgalea (Aug 4, 2008)

hi there. i brought my husband a baby blue indian ringneck. hand tame from a extremly reputable breeder. we drove 3 hours there and 3 hours back. we have since brought more birds from this person. we paid $300 and that was for a sexed boy. so he has the pretty rings when he gets bigger. and he was worth every penny.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 4, 2008)

ok no worries will let him know lol i think he was expecting more then that


----------



## Kirby (Aug 4, 2008)

zoocam, 

thats handraised tame definate male. not just avairy.. avairies run for anything between $50-100+ in pet stores..


----------



## melgalea (Aug 4, 2008)

Kirby, he didnt mention whether it was hand tamed or aviary bird. so i just said what i paid


----------



## m000x (Aug 4, 2008)

I use to sell them in my petshop for 200-250 for sexed and hand reared. ( 3 times a day, always under heat)

I use to purchase them from breeders for about 50 - 60 I use to charge 50 dollars to get it sexed.

if it's an avery bird, you need to think about age, markings, colouration etc.. 

avery bird, blue - you are looking about 50 - 80 dollars.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 4, 2008)

heres a pic.....
Lol sorry i dont know anythin about it......
I didnt even know he has it until he messaged me asking if i know anyone


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 4, 2008)

$25 bucks:lol:

I remember when Indian ringnecks used to be the must have bird and were worth something. 
Same thing happened to redrumps.


----------



## missllama (Aug 4, 2008)

depends on age, if its tame etc
but u can pick up blues for 50 if its not hand reared


----------



## missllama (Aug 4, 2008)

oh and if u want a better idea go onto petlink the bird section there really common so many people are selling them its not funny greens etc 15-20 bucks blues usually 40-60 etc etc


----------



## kakariki (Aug 4, 2008)

How long is a piece of string? There are many colour variations within the colours. The bird in your pic is def male, obviously quiet and mature. I would suggest around the $80 would be a fair price unless he is handraised, fully handraised that is, not just brought in a bit early & hand tamed. He is a beautiful blue, btw.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks kakariki i will let him know.....
i might buy him....i saw it today for the 1st time...
he is pretty desperate for cash so i might jus throw 50 at him and see how we go....
Thanks everyone for all your help and opinions


----------



## kakariki (Aug 4, 2008)

A tip for you Daniel...if you buy him and he isn't handraised, get an aviary for him. Then buy a Lutino hen. There is a good chance you will get an albino or two from the pairing. Lutino is yellow with pink eyes. Good $$$ in albinos, especially if you get a male cos they are nearly always hens! He is a good looking bird regardless of what you do with him.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 4, 2008)

we get about $120 for hand raised blue ringnecks, up to $100 for hand raised green ringnecks and prices go up for other mutations we have.


----------

